# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Cortinarius trivialis

## Azuer

Hola a todos, aquí os subo un par de fotos del cortinario viscoso (_Cortinarius trivialis_), fácilmente reconocible por el abundante velo glutinoso que recubre el pie y que se rompe en bandas transversales incompletas dándole el típico aspecto atigrado que podéis ver en las imágenes.

Saludos.

----------

eldelassetas (03-nov-2013),embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (01-nov-2013),perdiguera (01-nov-2013)

----------

